# First Attempt with my DAS 6...comments please !!!



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,
Finally got round to using my DAS 6 today on my wife's fiesta..
The process I used was as follows:

1.Snow foamed with Valetpro
2. Wash with Supernatural and wash mitt - Towel dry 
3. Clay with Meguairs firm clay and wash off - Towel dry
4. Meguiars 4" finishing pad and Menzerna P0 85 RD 3.02 - sprayed with lube to enhance the polishing (not sure if this was correct ???)
5. Meguiars 4" finishing pad and Dodo Lime Prime lite - sprayed with lube to enhance the polishing (not sure if this was correct ???)
6. Applied Dodo Supernatural with foam applicator - allow to cure for 5 - 15 minutes. 
7. Leave for 3 hours and then rebuff and apply another coat...

Half way round the car I did start to get problems with the application of the lpl when applied I could not get a clean panel with marks and hazes..I think the pad was too wet. So stopped using the lpl but still went well...

Any comments about the process and that fact that I only used a finish pad ?? and the lpl issue....

any feedback would be greatly appreicated. :thumb:

Here's my results.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

great work there :thumb:
1st attempts are v satisfying in my limited experience did my 1st week or so back
click


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Tabbs said:


> great work there :thumb:
> 1st attempts are v satisfying in my limited experience did my 1st week or so back
> click


The Mini looks great. I want to get some Werkstat to try on my new car when it arrives.....

:thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice... :thumb:


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

got to do the trim and wheels tomorrow. Just hoping the rain holds off....


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Good job mate.

When spraying the pads you only need to give them a really light spritz with QD. How much LPL were you applying to the pad? I surprised that it ended up being wet.

How long were you out there in all?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

:thumb:Great work matey, Paint looks real deep yet wet,

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice work Mark! :buffer: The Fiesta looks great! :thumb:

You shouldn't need 'lub' once the pad is sufficiently primed for either RD3.02 or LP. I would also tend to use a polishing pad or even a light cut pad with the RD3.02. However, you should always start off with the least aggressive pad and polish combo and see how that corrects before stepping up the pad and/or polish to a more abrasive one.

Your results do look good though and you'll get more confident as you use the polisher more and try different products and pads.

Read Dave KG's excellent guide again after using your polisher and see where your technique differs from his to allow you to refine yours and not need the lub you were using. 

HTH,

Alan W


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Adam D said:


> Good job mate.
> 
> When spraying the pads you only need to give them a really light spritz with QD. How much LPL were you applying to the pad? I surprised that it ended up being wet.
> 
> How long were you out there in all?


All day nearly......luckily there was only one small rain shower....


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Nice work Mark! :buffer: The Fiesta looks great! :thumb:
> 
> You shouldn't need 'lub' once the pad is sufficiently primed for either RD3.02 or LP. I would also tend to use a polishing pad or even a light cut pad with the RD3.02. However, you should always start off with the least aggressive pad and polish combo and see how that corrects before stepping up the pad and/or polish to a more abrasive one.
> 
> ...


I also only used the 1st and 2nd speed on the DAS aswell....Wasn't sure how far to go with it so stayed safe.....

I put about 2 spots the size of a 5p piece on the pad and then worked it in and then lightly dusted the pad with clay lube.....

Yes, I shall have a read up and then had a go on a Mk3 Golf I have.....just want to practice before my new car arrives.........It's a candy white VW and I thought the Zymol Glasur would suit it but I'm wondering about Werkstat now.....:wall:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mark_H said:


> I also only used the 1st and 2nd speed on the DAS aswell....Wasn't sure how far to go with it so stayed safe.....
> 
> I put about 2 spots the size of a 5p piece on the pad and then worked it in and then lightly dusted the pad with clay lube.....


Try a larger pad as it provides less 'cut' and also increase the speed in line with Dave KG's recommendations. 

Spray the pad very lightly with a QD product _before_ starting to polish and use a bit more polish to initially prime the pad. Once the pad is primed and you've done your first set of passes you need only use a couple of skittle size drops of polish thereafter.

Alan W


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

That looks great. I don't think your going to get a better result from a rotary, looks near perfect to me :thumb:


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks, I can't believe I got excited to when it rained today.....


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

looks good 

you shouldn't towel dry after snow foaming, or is that a typo?


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Serious said:


> looks good
> 
> you shouldn't towel dry after snow foaming, or is that a typo?


Sorry, I rinsed off the foam and then washed, then dried.......


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

looks great...nice one


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

thought you wouldnt, hell you've been on dw long enough .


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Serious said:


> thought you wouldnt, hell you've been on dw long enough .


still learning and only really started to get into it recently.....


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks great Mark. I have yet to try my DAS-6 with sonus/menzerna combo (finding the time). Can't wait now. Great stuff.

Martin


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Lewism3 said:


> Looks great Mark. I have yet to try my DAS-6 with sonus/menzerna combo (finding the time). Can't wait now. Great stuff.
> 
> Martin


It took me a while but very pleased. I had a second go at the weekend on a Silver Jaguar.......


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Very nice Mark - looks like you're getting the hang of it! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Very nice Mark - looks like you're getting the hang of it! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Yes, I think so but very slowly....Got to take my hat off to the people that do this for a living...My back, leags and arms really ached after doing these cars. The jag took me 10 hours in total........

Just going to build up my selection of pads now and try somemore......:buffer:


----------

